# Yolanda Díaz: “Me acosté muy tarde el jueves, me levanté muy temprano el viernes y hoy sigo trabajando”.



## Tupper (8 Feb 2022)

Comentemos amistosamente la 'dura' vida de esta 'currante'.

Cuando dice 'hoy' se refiere al lunes (ayer), por si pensabais que era el sábado.



Osea, básicamente lo que hacemos todos los putos días desde los 18 años.

Y va y se queja la tía, perdón, digo Señora Ministra *de Trabajo*.


----------



## Hermenauta (8 Feb 2022)

Levantarse temprano todos los dias para trabajar es cosa de la plebe. Por eso para ella es toda una novedad.


----------



## Blackmoon (8 Feb 2022)

No está acostumbrada


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Feb 2022)

Cómo se nota que la ministra de trabajo no ha trabajado en su puta vida...


----------



## Jsn (8 Feb 2022)

Es un mensaje dirigido a su electorado que quedará asombrado de que eso, trabajar hasta tarde para luego madrugar de vuelta al trabajo, pueda ser posible.

Para terminar de impresionarles con su sacrificio, le ha faltado decir que se lavó tras levantarse.



Spoiler: Votante podemita impresionado por el sacrificio de Yolanda Díaz.


----------



## Nicors (8 Feb 2022)

Que cosas más chulis hace esta progre.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Feb 2022)

Hacer "COSAS CHULISIMAS" requiere mucho esfuerzo


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (8 Feb 2022)

La ministra tómbola de @Cygnus Saint.


----------



## TALEBIANO (8 Feb 2022)

La matria, cosas chulísimas y ahora esto. Que esta subnormal sea ministra de trabajo lo dice todo de este país.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Benedicto Camela (8 Feb 2022)

Que se opere esa nariz de tucán de una vez.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Feb 2022)

broooootal esfuerzo de la ministra. Qué erijan una estatua con su napia apuntando al horixonte. Los ninis y perroflautas peregrinarán y la contemplarán llenos al tiempo de admiración y miedo. Una hazaña que será cantada en los circulos de podemos durante generaciones. Se harán poesias, odas y sagas televisivas en netflic para celebrar tremenda epopeya.

hilo EPOPÉYICO ministra MÍTICA, obrera TITÁNICA cuyo lugar está al lado de Marx y Engels


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

Menuda excusatio non petita. Cuando crees que no pueden ser más torpes, se empeñan en demostrarte lo contrario.


----------



## birdland (8 Feb 2022)

Pues esta es el referente de la izquierda … yoli-chuli


----------



## emerico (8 Feb 2022)

Habría que saber a qué llama “trabajar” la señora ministra. A ver si va a hacer como Su Majestad, que cuando va al fútbol está trabajando.


----------



## fayser (8 Feb 2022)

Debe ser un mensaje para dar ejemplo entre los funcis...


----------



## Cygnus Saint (8 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> La ministra tómbola de @Cygnus Saint.



Y tu futura presidenta. 

Ánimo!!!


----------



## Descuernacabras (8 Feb 2022)

Pobrecilla. Tendrá las rodillas gastadísimas de tanto trabajar en su oficio. Eso sí, todo ello de una manera muy progre, feminazista, ecolojeta y resiliente, como la de les gallines.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Feb 2022)

emerico dijo:


> Habría que saber a qué llama “trabajar” la señora ministra. A ver si va a hacer como Su Majestad, que cuando va al fútbol está trabajando.



Ya te lo digo yo. Cuando un político dice que trabaja mucho, seguramente lo hace, pero en comadrear, trepar, lamer botas, pisar cuellos y maquinar sus cuitas politicastras. A eso dedican el 90% del tiempo.


----------



## elchicho47 (8 Feb 2022)

Que ganitas de ver a la doña tucan en la puta calle ,


----------



## computer_malfuction (8 Feb 2022)

> “Me acosté muy tarde el jueves



¿Y con quién?


----------



## Estais_avisados (8 Feb 2022)

Que duros son los lunes ministra de las cosas chulis, menudo finde de Netflix al estilo Pablo iglesias, tantas horas de series no son buenas, la puede dar un infarto o un trombo que lo han dicho en la sexta, tenga un chuli cuidado!!! Por su saluC 

TalueC


----------



## McLovin (8 Feb 2022)

Una heroína. Working class hero que hace cosas chulísimas. Qué le den un pin de la agenda 2030...ah no que eso ya tiene. Pues entonces... que le den.... simplemente QUE LE DEN.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (8 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente la 'dura' vida de esta 'currante.'
> 
> Cuando dice 'hoy' se refiere al lunes, por si pensabais que era el sábado.
> 
> ...




Una que curra, vais vosotros y me la undis en la misera, asi no puede ir bien el mundo de ninguna manera a mas a un plancha biblias no se el ocurre otra cosa que decir que su mesias un tal dios va ha salvar el mundo y putin le contesta a mi como se me hinchen els collons ni tiempo les doy para parpadear y todos al cielo.
Anda que?


----------



## Rompehuevos (8 Feb 2022)

pero ella no tiene que preocuparse por buscar sitio para aparcar


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Feb 2022)

RALLO TAMBIEN LO HA COMENTADO CON SU TOQUE DE HUMOR LIBERAL


----------



## Furymundo (8 Feb 2022)

osea normalmente no hace eso
por eso cuando lo hace nos lo cuenta.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (8 Feb 2022)

No todo el mundo tiene por que ser picapedrero, desde hace mucho los hay que se aganan la vida gestionando los problemas de los demas entre ellos el populacho ya que hay muchas especies raras y muy dificiles de hacerles enteder lo minimo para que puedan sobrevivir en este mundo tan complejo para algunos algo tan facil como comer, cagar y dormir les es un calvario y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Ederto (8 Feb 2022)

me acosté muy tarde el jueves, me levanté muy temprano el viernes, el sábado y el domingo no moví un dedo (solo faltaba), y el lunes sigo trabajando.


Me pregunto cuántos altísimos cargos de una IBEX se han pasado este finde revisando papeles.


----------



## Ederto (8 Feb 2022)

necesita contarlo porque sale de lo normal. Que lo sepa todo el mundo que se acostó tarde porque estaba trabajando.


----------



## elbaranda (8 Feb 2022)

Insinúa que toma sustancias estupefacientes?


----------



## Dj Puesto (8 Feb 2022)

Estos es que un día tienen 12 horas de congreso por una moción de censura o lo que sea y ya se creen que merecen una semana de vacaciones por la gesta. Son unos sinvergüenzas, si haces una auditoria de lo que trabajan a lo largo del año te sale que trabajan 2 meses y descansan 10, y además el sueldo.

Luego súmale que cuando hay elecciones:

-Indemnización por "despido" al disolverse las cámaras
-Vacaciones pagadas en lo que se constituyen de nuevo


----------



## pagesitofeliz (8 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> me acosté muy tarde el jueves, me levanté muy temprano el viernes, el sábado y el domingo no moví un dedo (solo faltaba), y el lunes sigo trabajando.
> 
> 
> Me pregunto cuántos altísimos cargos de una IBEX se han pasado este finde revisando papeles.



Y te respondo y cuanto la mayoria ademas de wapos, con suficientes posibles como para hacer lo que le place , le da la gana y sin la mas preocupacion que distarerse como los demas te hacen tus labores , solo con comprarlo, comertelo y defecarlo lo demas dejar que pasen los dias y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (8 Feb 2022)

Se pensara que es la unica


----------



## pagesitofeliz (8 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Estos es que un día tienen 12 horas de congreso por una moción de censura o lo que sea y ya se creen que merecen una semana de vacaciones por la gesta. Son unos sinvergüenzas, si haces una auditoria de lo que trabajan a lo largo del año te sale que trabajan 2 meses y descansan 10, y además el sueldo.
> 
> Luego súmale que cuando hay elecciones:
> 
> ...



Si te es tan facil y eres tan eficiente porque no te apuntas y triunfas, todos bien sabemos o suponemos que estamos en una sociedad donde las oportunidades las pintan calvas , pues eso?
anda que?


----------



## gabrielo (8 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> osea normalmente no hace eso
> por eso cuando lo hace nos lo cuenta.



y lo de trabajar será lo de trabajarse a garamendi que tiene que trabajar muchísimo mas por no parecerse a Ayuso o arrimadas


----------



## pagesitofeliz (8 Feb 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Se pensara que es la unica



Es que es unica ademas de ministra y dedicarse a gobernar, ser eficiente y tener el enemigo justito al lado, no creo se puede pedir mas ?
Anda que?


----------



## FilibustHero (8 Feb 2022)

Que poca empatía y que poco tacto tenéis. La chica es de izquierdas, tratad de pensar aunque sea por un momento esa sensación de tener que levantarte temprano para trabajar pero no desde el punto de vista de un fascista exterminador sino desde el punto de vista de una persona de izquierdas de toda la vida que se ve obligado a madrugar para trabajar. Es una renuncia muy fuerte.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Osea, básicamente lo que hacemos todos los putos días desde los 18 años.



¡Vaya! Y yo que pensaba que eras un nini casapapis que vota a Vox.


----------



## SolyCalma (8 Feb 2022)

La cosa es seguramentr esta mujer tenga buenas intenciones y quiera mejorar este desastre de mercado laboral que hay en España, ahora bien , tendrá las capacidades y conocimientos de hacerlo? Su ideología pseudo comunista entenderá que el comunismo es un fracaso y que hay que centrarse en crecer y ser competitivos? Viendo que en lugares como en Reino Unido hay mucho trabajo y oportunidades por haber mas facilidades para los negocios, mas facilidades y menos impuesto iniciales para ls creación de empresas. Que hay que reducir el funcionariado y que no sea este la unica solución a una calidad de vida digna?

El tio pondrá en su sitio a la Yoli esta, la verdad es que la mujer no me cae mal, me parece bastante mejor que la gran mayoria de gente de podemos o del psoe..., Eso si pongo en duda de que sus buenas intenciones lleven al pais a buen puerto.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (8 Feb 2022)

es lo que tiene tomar tanta coca cola,la mantiene despierta mientras cuenta billetes


----------



## porromtrumpero (8 Feb 2022)

Esta no aguanta ni un día en un teléfono de Helpdesk


----------



## Sesino6 (8 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente la 'dura' vida de esta 'currante.'
> 
> Cuando dice 'hoy' se refiere al lunes, por si pensabais que era el sábado.
> 
> ...



Yolandita, trabajar es doblar el lomo o exprimirse el cerebro.
Lo tuyo se llama PASEAR NUEVO MODELITO.
A CAGAR.


----------



## Tupper (8 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¡Vaya! Y yo que pensaba que eras un nini casapapis que vota a Vox.



El nini 'casapapis' podria ser tu abuelo, por edad.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> El nini 'casapapis' podria ser tu abuelo, por edad.



Soy mayor que tú, tontainas.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (8 Feb 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Es que es unica ademas de ministra y dedicarse a gobernar, ser eficiente y tener el enemigo justito al lado, no creo se puede pedir mas ?
> Anda que?



A parte del payaso que mas saves hacer? Con perdon de los payaso. Estomago agradecido pancista, y que conste que no soy de derechas, pero gilipollas tampoco


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Feb 2022)

Menuda putaperra. A las 5 de la mañana me levantaba yo en prácticas SIN COBRAR. Y cuando llegaba a mi casa a las 16:00 seguía estudiando.

Y en la puta universidad igual, currando por 400€ brutos, 120km de autovía al día y cuando llegaba todavía tenía que ir a la universidad y después a las 10 de la noche ponerme a estudiar.


VA A REMAR MÁS SU PUTA MADRE, quemando coche + 250€ de gasofa. Teletrabajo o muerte. En pijama y pantuflas.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (8 Feb 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> A parte del payaso que mas saves hacer? Con perdon de los payaso. Estomago agradecido pancista, y que conste que no soy de derechas, pero gilipollas tampoco



No todos tenemos porque pensar , currar y administrar nuestros posibles mismito y en muchos casos ni igual,,ni parecido, y en la mayoria de los casos ni en lo politico , ni en lo socialmente correcto sea en lo moral, etico o ideologico, una cosa es la peseta, otra las ideas y para diferente lo socialmente correcto en lo demas con dejerse llevar a mi ya me vale.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (8 Feb 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> No todos tenemos porque pensar , currar y administrar nuestros posibles mismito y en muchos casos ni igual,,ni parecido, y en la mayoria de los casos ni en lo politico , ni en lo socialmente correcto sea en lo moral, etico o ideologico, una cosa es la peseta, otra las ideas y para diferente lo socialmente correcto en lo demas con dejerse llevar a mi ya me vale.
> Anda que?



Creo que me he liado un pelin, para total para lo que te va ha servir mejor lo dejo , no sea que la lie mas y jodemos el encanto de lo nuestro.
Ha tampoco soy de derechas ni me es precisa decirlo por ahi.
Anda?


----------



## Gusman (8 Feb 2022)

La farlopa ayuda bastante a los políticos a desarrollar sus cometidos del alta traición.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (8 Feb 2022)

Los hay que por una mariscada y una noche caliente traicionan a dios , al lider y a la mujer del projimo como minimo.
Anda que?


----------



## Frysby (8 Feb 2022)

Me acosté tarde el sábado me levanté tarde el domingo y sigo de resaca. Cada uno tiene sus problemas pedazo de idiota! Y creo que es la primera gallega que la oigo quejarse por trabajar. Porque los gallegos serán lo que sean pero a la hora de currar no suelen quejarse


----------



## pagesitofeliz (8 Feb 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> Me acosté tarde el sábado me levanté tarde el domingo y sigo de resaca. Cada uno tiene sus problemas pedazo de idiota! Y creo que es la primera gallega que la oigo quejarse por trabajar. Porque los gallegos serán lo que sean pero a la hora de currar no suelen quejarse



No todos llevamos igual el patriotismo a mi como catalan como no sea por lo de pesetero en lo demas quien mas mejor me calienta la cama y me llena la cartera esta es sin duda a la que me mas mejor me va, a qui y ahora a esquerra republicana la va ha botar su p. madre.
Anda que?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Feb 2022)

Una mujer hecha y derecha. Se nota que ha militado de sindicalista comunista en galicia, alli aprendió a levantarse temprano.


----------



## Boker (8 Feb 2022)

Esta tía de risita permanente y discurso vacío.
¿Os acordáis cuando se echó a llorar en directo con el montaje de los sobres y las balas?... Más falsa que Judas

Se quiere alzar como la Ayuso de la izquierda. Y no llega ni a la suela de nuestra reina Ayuso


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Feb 2022)

La España que no madruga

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clorhídrico (8 Feb 2022)

La Fashionaria


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Feb 2022)

Excusatio non petita, acusatio manifiesta.


----------



## Petazetah (8 Feb 2022)

Los votontos de extrema izquierda están que no cagan con esta señora. Una narcisista que solo habla de sí misma, como si nos importase su vida, mientras utiliza su influencia para regar de dinero y beneficios a los sindicatos comunistas afines. Mientras tanto, la tasa de paro sigue siendo sonrojante


----------



## Triyuga (8 Feb 2022)

Vaya mierda ministra de trabajo tenemos, tenemas...


----------



## Gorkako (8 Feb 2022)

hey princess no me cuentes películas te fuiste ayer de chimba y hoy te has levantado berraca perdida.


----------



## Tupper (8 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Soy mayor que tú, tontainas.



Oh!


----------



## Gotthard (8 Feb 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Esta tía de risita permanente y discurso vacío.
> ¿Os acordáis cuando se echó a llorar en directo con el montaje de los sobres y las balas?... Más falsa que Judas
> 
> Se quiere alzar como la Ayuso de la izquierda. Y no llega ni a la suela de nuestra reina Ayuso



Nuestra reina Ayuso curra lo que tiene que currar cuando tiene que currar.

- Congelacion de sueldos de altos cargos y el de ella misma en 2022.

- Patear el culo de la desustanciada que tenemos de delegada del gobierno en Madrid por los menas.

- Sacar una ley para facilitar el traslado de empresas desde paraisos socialistas al infierno madrileño.

- Participar en tropecientos actos por todos lados y no dejar charco sin pisar.

El resto del tiempo esta atizandole como cajón que no cierra al novio ese que se ha echado.

Como debe ser.











Pero deberia someterse a un tratamiento a base de cocido de tres vuelcos, que se nos está quedando en el chasis.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> - Sacar una ley para facilitar el traslado de empresas desde paraisos socialistas al infierno madrileño.



Querrás decir "dumping fiscal".


----------



## Gotthard (8 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Querrás decir "dumping fiscal".



Eso es una soberana gilipollez.... y lo sabes.

Cada comunidad autonoma dispone de un tramo de IRPF e impuestos sobre los que tiene competencia. 

Porque los reinos de taifas socialistas y nacionalista sean un puto cubo de derroche de dinero publico y tengan que apretar impuestos todo lo que pueden a sus gobernados no impide que en un sitio con una buena llevanza de cuentas haya unos impuestos que siendo altos, en comparacion, parecen hasta normales porque se hace una politica fiscal lógica.

A llorar a la llorería.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (8 Feb 2022)

La historia que conmocionó a Warren Buffet ...


----------



## sinfonier (8 Feb 2022)

las cosas chulísimas es lo que tiene, que te exigen madrugar


----------



## petro6 (8 Feb 2022)

Es que su mamadou es insaciable.


----------



## ironpipo (8 Feb 2022)

De casa donde las chachas me lo dejan todo limpio, al despacho donde los becarios ya tienen preparado el informe que debo leer en la rueda de prensa que los asesores ya tienen organizada filtrando previamente preguntas y respuestas. 
Todo respetando los tiempos correspondientes de desayuno, cafés varios, comidas, meriendas, cenas y copichuelas after-work. 
Que penita me das perrapvta.


----------



## GatoAzul (8 Feb 2022)

¡VAMOS MINISTRA! cantemos todos juntos una canción "chulísima"...

es una lata karaoke luis aguile - YouTube


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## alas97 (8 Feb 2022)

hay que tener jeta de concreto para declarar esas cosas.


----------



## mikelele (8 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente la 'dura' vida de esta 'currante.'
> 
> Cuando dice 'hoy' se refiere al lunes (ayer), por si pensabais que era el sábado.
> 
> ...



Lo que hacemos el 90% de españoles vamos.

Y nuestro trabajo no consiste en tomar cafetitos.

K asco de País.


----------



## DarkNight (8 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente la 'dura' vida de esta 'currante.'
> 
> Cuando dice 'hoy' se refiere al lunes (ayer), por si pensabais que era el sábado.
> 
> ...



Corrijo tu intervención. No hables en primera persona del plural como hace Antonia3 y la Sexta. Lo que haces TU desde los 18 años.

Otros simplemente HICIMOS esa vida durante años. Ahora nos dedicamos a levantarnos a las 12 y con PASTA.

El REMERO es el que lleva esa vida y los VOTANTES de Yolanda la Fea.
Pero Yolanda no lleva la misma vida que los REMEROS. Yolanda cobra más de 5000 al mes (que se sepa y sin contar paguitas Extra). Yolanda es millonaria y no curra. Solo suelta chorradas en twitter y delante de la cámara. Yolanda es CHAROCRACIA.

Por eso algunos, al tener pasta, nos negamos a ser Remeros y llevar VUESTRA vida.


----------



## Albtd43 (8 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente la 'dura' vida de esta 'currante.'
> 
> Cuando dice 'hoy' se refiere al lunes (ayer), por si pensabais que era el sábado.
> 
> ...



Todo ese maquillaje debe costarle al menos 4 horas al día. Es comprensible.


----------



## mikelele (8 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Por eso algunos, al tener pasta, nos negamos a ser Remeros y llevar VUESTRA vida.



Si, pero seguro que tú no vives de chupar de la teta del estado .... y te lo habrás currado bien durante años.


----------



## mxmanu (8 Feb 2022)

me la llevaba a un horno de pan, se iba a enterar lo que es madrugar y currar.

Y mira que aún podría haber sido peor, al campo, a un bar, a cuidar abuelitos, a poner asfalto en las calles, etc etc


----------



## mikelele (8 Feb 2022)

Habría que votar a VOX aunque sólo fuera para meter en vereda a toda esta gentuza!!


----------



## sinosuke (8 Feb 2022)

Joder...al principio me creí que era un montaje

Menuda gilipollas

.


----------



## Juanchufri (8 Feb 2022)

Los parásitos que le votán sabrán agradecer tu dedicación y esfuerzo. Seguro que se acostó tarde son las 23 horas y levantarse pronto las 8am. Patético.


----------



## rejon (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Moñas (8 Feb 2022)

*Jolin Yoli*, 

O sea, o sea, o sea , 

¿Que el jueves te tocó trabajar y el viernes te tocó madrugar 

¿como los obreros de verdad?

¡Qué fuerte tía!


----------



## hartman (8 Feb 2022)

haciendo cosas chulisimas.


----------



## hartman (8 Feb 2022)

vaya yoli yo a la 6 de la mañana madrugo para currar a las 7 los sabados.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Feb 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Que se opere esa nariz de tucán de una vez.



y la piel de todas sus partes visibles, se le empiezan a ver los colgajos cual gallina vieja pelleja

lo mejor es que se haga una transfusión de cerebro a otro cuerpo de tucán y acaba antes


----------



## Knightfall (8 Feb 2022)

Cuando a mi me hacen hacer guardias de 14 a 22 y ir al dia siguiente a las 6 de la mañana no me quejo. HIJADEPVTA


----------



## circodelia2 (8 Feb 2022)

Se levantó temprano el viernes para hacer un pis chulísimo. 
....


----------



## rejon (8 Feb 2022)

Mirad lo que estáis consiguiendo: que los podemitas trabajen. 

Si es que no tenéis perdón de Dios...


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (8 Feb 2022)

Cuando tu pasado de Rica te delata.


----------



## mikelele (8 Feb 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Cuando a mi me hacen hacer guardias de 14 a 22 y ir al dia siguiente a las 6 de la mañana no me quejo. HIJADEPVTA



No vive en el mundo real ...


----------



## machotafea (8 Feb 2022)

Roja, hija de puta.


----------



## rejon (8 Feb 2022)

Y gracias a sus esfuerzos somos líderes europeos. Sí se puede, Yolanda.


----------



## Knight who says ni (8 Feb 2022)

Ya ves, levantarse día tras día y año tras año durante cuatro décadas a las 5:45 es superchuli...


----------



## rejon (8 Feb 2022)

Los que duermen poco son los españoles que no saben cómo pagar las facturas. Sin-vergüenza.


----------



## Petruska (8 Feb 2022)

Dios mío!! Es la ESTULTICIA hecha persona!


----------



## F.Alonso21 (8 Feb 2022)

Para una vez que curra algo, otra gente hace esa vida de mierda por salarios de mierda mileuristas o inferiores, con mas estudios de los que tiene ella, y con una vida neocomunista donde no le llega ni para pipas, o ser hombre es una desventaja para todo.

Pero eh, pobrecita... y encima va con chofer oficial y le hacen el desayuno o puede pagarselo...

Se queja la tia.


----------



## Abrojo (8 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y gracias a sus esfuerzos somos líderes europeos. Sí se puede, Yolanda.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 936311



¿Cómo lo ha hecho Polonia para equipararse casi a Alemania en paro juvenil desde cifras muy por encima a principios de siglo? Es porque emigran o porque han encontrado trabajo?


----------



## keler (8 Feb 2022)

Me asombra que el tucán sea tan trabajador. Ahora dirá que va a hacer la compra ella misma al súper. Es una mujer del pueblo llano y analfabeto que la vota.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (8 Feb 2022)

A ver, hay que repetirlo.

Señores, que estamos ante una tipa que hace de la Carmen Calvo o la Lastra auténticas eminencias de la política.

Que estamos ante uno de los personajes MÁS ESTÚPIDOS de la historia política española.

Su interés solo radica en una cosa. Calibrar la capacidad y el poder de los medios de propaganda. Como mediante una campaña orquestada, y hasta que punto, son capaces de convertir a una oligofrénica practicamente diagnósticada en "algo más".

No nos asombremos por este tipo de cosas, es capaz de eso y muuuuuuuuuuuuuucho más. Solo nos está mostrando la punta del iceberg. Aún tiene para enseñarnos cosas chuliiiiiiiiisimas.

Esta tía sería considerada tonta hasta para cajera de un carrefour. Que digo yo cajera, esta no sirve ni para barrer la puerta de un bar.


----------



## sasuke (9 Feb 2022)

por las mañanas ministra, y por las tardes trabaja de cajera en supermercados tucash si es que sois muy malpensaos


----------



## rejon (9 Feb 2022)

Fíjate si es raro que un comunista trabaje, que hasta Yolanda Díaz monta una rueda de prensa para comunicar que lo ha hecho durante dos días seguidos.


----------



## CommiePig (9 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Comentemos amistosamente la 'dura' vida de esta 'currante.'
> 
> Cuando dice 'hoy' se refiere al lunes (ayer), por si pensabais que era el sábado.
> 
> ...



trabajar para unE socialkomunista es repulsivo


ohhh la camarada, como se sacrifika por ella misma, mismamente


----------



## CommiePig (9 Feb 2022)

somos remeros, fachas con pecado original...

ella es pulcra y no trabaja, así nos da lecciones cínicas de como remar para que ellEs sigan cobrando


----------



## Chapapote1 (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## ChortiHunter (9 Feb 2022)

Mas de la mitad de burbuja se la follaría.


----------



## Rytec (9 Feb 2022)

le comia to el coño


----------



## Vivoenalemania (9 Feb 2022)

Mimimi yo salgo a currar a horas como esta desde los 18 y lo hago con alegria nunca me voy quejando por las esquinas


----------



## Diquesi (9 Feb 2022)

Jsn dijo:


> Es un mensaje dirigido a su electorado que quedará asombrado de que eso, trabajar hasta tarde para luego madrugar de vuelta al trabajo, pueda ser posible.
> 
> Para terminar de impresionarles con su sacrificio, le ha faltado decir que se lavó tras levantarse.
> 
> ...



Se le nota al perro de estar hasta la polla de la mierda que tiene al lado


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (9 Feb 2022)

Bien abierta patas tragando mi enorme polla. Así debería descansar yoli tucan tras tanto trabajo.


----------



## pepetemete (9 Feb 2022)

Cuando permites que especies invasores pululen a sus anchas y no pones coto, pues al final terminan invadiéndolo todo.
Pasa con muchos subnormales incompetentes, que llegan incluso a gobernar.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (9 Feb 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Bien abierta patas tragando mi enorme polla. Así debería descansar yoli tucan tras tanto trabajo.



Que adquiere, Carles


----------



## asakopako (9 Feb 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Bien abierta patas tragando mi enorme polla. Así debería descansar yoli tucan tras tanto trabajo.



Pero que te la chupe de lado, que si lo hace de frente te perfora el intestino como un pájaro carpintero.


----------



## SrPurpuron (9 Feb 2022)

Eso es que no ha trabajado nunca


----------



## Tupper (9 Feb 2022)

Propongo que la llamemos "Yolanda la Estresada".

¿No se quedo en casa el otro dia cuando lo de la negociacion de la prorroga de los ERTE porque le dio "estres laboral"?









Yolanda Díaz, ausente por baja médica mientras se negocia la prórroga de los ERTE


Yolanda Díaz lleva semanas de intensas negociaciones para ampliar los expedientes de regulación temporal de empleo más allá del 31 de mayo




www.lavanguardia.com





Es una currante innata, es que no la comprendemos ni la apreciamos como es debido.

Yoli la trabajadora, el pueblo desagradecido no te merece.









Yolanda Díaz y el estrés


Quisiera romper una lanza en favor de la señora Yolanda Díaz, tan vituperada por toda la gente que madruga a diario para enfrentarse a una durísima jornada de trabajo por un sueldo que apenas le permite sobrevivir. Esta gente trabajadora, pero resentida y adoctrinada por la extrema derecha...




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## rejon (9 Feb 2022)

¿Qué pasaría si la Ministra de Trabajo Comunista más dulce, madrugadora y demagoga de la historia de España hubiera dicho esto? Nada.


----------

